# Cooling and heat question



## flipper812002 (Apr 9, 2006)

I just bought a SAPPHIRE 100146L Radeon X1600XT 256MB 128-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 CrossFire Supported Video Card - Retail .   After installing i noticed my heat at GPU is 61-63c at idle and after playing a game is 86-89c. I have read alot of reveiws and so forth and most others are saying their cards runs at 41c or so while gaming so mine seems really hot at 86-89c while gaming. I am wondering if their is something wrong with card i added 2 x 80mm aztec fans and have them blow right on the card and while gaming, now i stay in the 63-66c range and at idle right at 51c range. Which still seems overly hot. Any ideas? I have a hp pavilion a750y i have reworked. Has 3.2 ht pent 4 with 160 gig sata hd. 1.5 gigs ddr pc3200, Audigy 2 zs gamer sound, x1600xt pci-e 256 mb ram video, 300 watt psu, ati tool 0.25 beta .14


----------



## zekrahminator (Apr 9, 2006)

80mm fans dude? . For extreme results, go get a zalman cooler, and then a PCI slot exhaust fan...the combo should run you $40 on newegg. But I think that you're current results aren't too bad. My X850XT gets to about 64*C when stressed by ATItool (and thats only because I have the fan running at 15% lol)


----------



## flipper812002 (Apr 9, 2006)

I have a pci exhaust fan on the way from newegg already and am actually looking into a new case and psu for more cooling i can transfer all from the stock hp case to the new one. 
I have no idea what a zalman cooler is but will go search newegg to see.


----------



## NamesDontMatter (Apr 9, 2006)

If that is too much just grab some artic silver 5, and artic silver thermal remover, then reapply the thermal paste. 

I disagree with the PCI Slot exhaust fan though usually they end up workin against the vid card unless you can flip it upside down. I would actually reccomend a PCI intake into a dual PCI fan slot cooler, into your zalman heatsink for ultimate air cooling performance(Note this might be a wee bit overkill). Excuse the mess this was back in my newbie days, and before I had a Modular PSU.


----------



## NamesDontMatter (Apr 9, 2006)

Zalman Cooler (when talking about video cards) is usually referring to the VF-700 Copper VGA cooler


----------



## Satchmo (Apr 9, 2006)

I have spent much time on your exact video card. However originally i bought the HIS icQ turbo so mine came with a better then average fan and heatsink set up. idle im 45c, stressed im 63c~

using ati tool .25 and and my x1600 xt with icQ:

core 650.70
ram 810 (1620 effective)

and fan settings

Dynamic: 

Above 0c: 30%
above 45c: 60%
above 50c: 70%
above 60c: 80%
above 65c: 90%
above 70c: 100%

im just trying to say with your current fan, try to up the speeds a bit and see how she rests, idleing is 61c is pretty hot, these cards do run hot compaired to others but thats still a bit much.


----------



## flipper812002 (Apr 10, 2006)

I installed 2 80mm fans that blow right on the processor and another that blows right on the video card. My idle now is 50c and gaming, unreal, diablo, far cry is at 63c average. I have a pci slot fan on the way but i own a stock hp case so am ordering a different one and transfering it all i dont have the room for a zalman so need more room. Is like to thank all who replied. THANK YOU


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 12, 2006)

if ur looking for a good case with options for ver little money ???   i suggest u look into the aspire xdreamer series they are big cheap and easily has room for all ur mods


----------

